# New wheels, now what tires?



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

These are the wheels I am going to get...15254.jpg

My question is has anyone ever run the ATR Sport tires before, or should I stick with the Goodyear Eagle GTs?

Doing 18x7.5 wheels and 225/45/18 or 235/45/18 tires.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Since you live in Canada I guess you have snows (I think it is the law in CA). So if this is a dedicated summer tire Eagle GT's are decent but pretty pricey for what you get. What are you looking for from the tire? Max performance, comfy ride, max MPG? Depending on what you are after from the car a tire can make or break you. Also a more common size is 235/40/18, it will make your speedo read slightly off (about 2 MPH at 60) but there are alot more choices

My preferences:

Good all around tires:
-Nitto Motivo
-Nitto 555
-Michelin Pilot sports P/S2
-Goodyear Eagle GT
-Goodyear Eagle F1
-Pirelli P-Zero Nero

Max Performance:

-Nitto NT-05
-Nitto Invo
-Michelin Pilot Sport A/S
-Pirelli P-Zero Rossa

For max Eco I'd go with the Bridgestone Ecopia's, they seem to be the best one that keeps relatively decent handling standards


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Actually I am in Souther Cali. Sorry for confusion. I decided to go with better wheels and the Nitto Motivo tires. They are a great all around tire that improves performance in both wet and dry applications. Also has a great warranty. This is my wife's daily driver so wanted something to last. Also got the Verde Regency wheels in chrome 18s. I will post pics when installed. Prob about 2 weeks to get all in and installed.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

NBrehm. I too used to have a 2002 WS6 Trans Am. I rebuilt from ground up too with lots of mods. I bored and stroked it out to a 383 with long tube headers and a full suspension upgrade too. That thing was super faaassssstttt!!! I miss her dearly. Had to sell for more family friendly car though so I got a Charger SRT8 instead with a supercharger. 4 door rocket! Lol


----------

